# Mcs



## Kartaker (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone currently working for MCS? I have some questions that dont get answered from them and wondering if anyone else has this problem? What about those fing chargebacks, how do I avoid them?


----------



## PowerDrillDiva (Oct 29, 2014)

Kartaker said:


> Anyone currently working for MCS? I have some questions that dont get answered from them and wondering if anyone else has this problem? What about those fing chargebacks, how do I avoid them?


Why are you being charged back? is it the non re-reporting of previous damages?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

You don't avoid them with MCS. THEY SAY ITS A COST OF DOING BUSINESS. Unfortunately you can't 'raise" your prices often enough to earn back those robberies.


----------



## Kartaker (Apr 22, 2014)

*chargeback*

I am getting chargebacks for them saying I didn't remove the amount of debris I removed. When I use a trailer I'm screwed, when I use a dumpster they can't say anything. How do I prove I removed what I did. Even if I take measurements, they sometimes come back and say I didn't remove it all. The house is empty, it was a bid approval, so where did the **** go? Did it walk out of the house on it's own?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Buddy up to a local landfill and have them write the cyds and SIGN the weight ticket. We found a smaller landfill and explained what was occurring and what I needed and the scale operator did give a hoot so he signed anything. Problem solved.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

number you trailers, use a sheet of paper or a dry erase board, and a yard stick for measure, and take pics of each time before u fill trailer and after, I always pile it up in each room,take pic then load it up, but I number the trailers,and measure each one on height my land scape trailer is 7x12' and 2' sides, I usually but plywood on the sides and front, making it 4' on the height, 7x12x4'= 336 divide by 27= 12 cyds, but also the dump recipt is good we use our local transfer station, and have a good rep with the guy who runs it, .50 to dispose of a tire.... much better than 5$ per tire at the land fill, he usually charges 35$ for the trailer above hope this helps:yes:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That noise was reason #11 I stopped working with outfits like Safeguard, etc.
If your photos are top notch you shouldn't have to have a bunch of other hoops to jump thru. I went thru two houses yesterday, photo'd everything, calculated the debris and wrote the bids up in my office. Both approvals just came thru. These are for brokers. My rates per cyd, my dump fees (+ markup), my hazards, etc are all figured in as I need to cover my overhead and profit.

I was at a meeting with a National where they were constructing the 3'x3' pvc tubing so everyone would know what a cyd looks like. I listened as the rep told everyone how much easier it would be to push the debris into the middle of the room, photo, then pick it up again and load it on the trailer. It reminded me of a housing authority I worked at once where the manager would go around and show the tenants how to use a vacuum, load a dishwasher and dust the ceiling fans. Tenants stood around like Patrick Starfish during a food coma.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> That noise was reason #11 I stopped working with outfits like Safeguard, etc.
> If your photos are top notch you shouldn't have to have a bunch of other hoops to jump thru. I went thru two houses yesterday, photo'd everything, calculated the debris and wrote the bids up in my office. Both approvals just came thru. These are for brokers. My rates per cyd, my dump fees (+ markup), my hazards, etc are all figured in as I need to cover my overhead and profit.
> 
> I was at a meeting with a National where they were constructing the 3'x3' pvc tubing so everyone would know what a cyd looks like. I listened as the rep told everyone how much easier it would be to push the debris into the middle of the room, photo, then pick it up again and load it on the trailer. It reminded me of a housing authority I worked at once where the manager would go around and show the tenants how to use a vacuum, load a dishwasher and dust the ceiling fans. Tenants stood around like Patrick Starfish during a food coma.


yes kinda like safeguard does but I just do this process because then I never have a client question what was removed, documentation is what they want, so I give them as much of it as I can, and the reason I pile it up is I sort the scrap and hazards, the scrap I use to pay my crew most of the time if its a large trashout 20cy or more, if its small 20cy or less my husband and I do it our self, and a lot of companies will get several bids and then cut them down there may be 40cy but its only 20cy in there eyes, and you never seen this property nor bid on it.... But remove it all as 20cy... but its really 40cy bs really, 5bros is very good at this! and I was trying to help the ppl who are getting screwed!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

lakeshore67 said:


> yes kinda like safeguard does but I just do this process because then I never have a client question what was removed, documentation is what they want, so I give them as much of it as I can, and the reason I pile it up is I sort the scrap and hazards, the scrap I use to pay my crew most of the time if its a large trashout 20cy or more, if its small 20cy or less my husband and I do it our self, and a lot of companies will get several bids and then cut them down there may be 40cy but its only 20cy in there eyes, and you never seen this property nor bid on it.... But remove it all as 20cy... but its really 40cy bs really, 5bros is very good at this! and I was trying to help the ppl who are getting screwed!!!:thumbsup:


So how much do you get a cyd for all those extra steps?:whistling2: I like *GTX63's *method better. No offense but if I take all the extra time and double handle stuff as you recommend I should be paid additional money. 

I have been flooded with bank and broker work this week. At the same time a National is trying to make us repair a property at our own expense because we turned the initial secure in late. I told the national to quit using us if they have to but I'm not fixing anything on a property unless I get paid for it.


----------

